# Unbelievable......



## dolphin77 (Nov 29, 2007)

My wife is giving me a 2 day school at the BMW Center in SC.....so we drove down yesterday to have a look, we are only about an hour away. We happened to get there at lunch time on the first of the 2 day class for teens and adults. The instructors were nice enough to take a few minutes to chat and give me some info, what a great bunch of folks and a great place, we were also able to park and watch some of the classes as they moved onto the skid pad and did some lane change excerises. We saw a new X6 drive by and also saw it again a couple hours later up in the mountains of NC. Well, if that wasn't enough I got to look at and touch several NEW M3s and 1 series.....what a great day't wait to go to the school this spring....D7


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

That's a nice gift you're getting! I am already excited for my PCD and it won't be until summer!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats to both of you :thumbup:

You both will have a great time here!


----------



## dolphin77 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Two Weeks from Today......*

As I said above my wife gave me the M school, but everything looks full or non scheduled until May......so going on the 21st, 2 weeks from today, can't wait...D7:thumbup:


----------



## avidude (Oct 20, 2007)

I attended the 2 day school in Dec, It is FANTASTIC.


----------



## Üter1 (Mar 11, 2007)

dolphin77 said:


> As I said above my wife gave me the M school, but everything looks full or non scheduled until May......so going on the 21st, 2 weeks from today, can't wait...D7:thumbup:


How was it??


----------



## dolphin77 (Nov 29, 2007)

*M School....Unbelievable!!*

Imagine living a dream for 2 days....well if that dream has anything to do with driving, then this is it. Just unbelievable!! D7


----------

